# new twist on goldilocks



## screamqueen1975 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello! I have decided to try a new twist on an old classic but I need some suggestions. I wondered what would goldilocks look like if she had gotten busted by the 3 bears early on and when they were not in a charitable mood? I have a goldilocks dress, just ordered the wig, but what do yall think the rest should be. I plan to put rips in the dress, with blood, got some temporary tattoo scratches for bloody claw marks, thought maybe I could mess the wig up pretty bad, have my makeup smeared & bloody. Any other suggestions? Should I just be a badly injured goldilocks or a mauled to death goldilocks? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## totb2008 (Sep 25, 2007)

*goldilocks twist*

Our Company is doing twistd fairytales so your idea rocks lol How about the bears catch goldie and try to take her down but don't make it so you would still be bloody and scratched and ripped up but have a basket with the bears heads in it all bloody at the neck like you beat them and choped their heads off and then have a bloody axe or butcher knife
Dana


----------



## screamqueen1975 (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks! I had not considered that option, pretty cool! Love the twisted fairy tales costumes, I was a Victorian/Gothic type Little Dead Riding Hood last year for the tots. Can't go wrong with half dead fairy tale characters!


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

This is a really cool idea; I like the mauled idea myself. Here’s how I would suggest doing it. Get plenty of FX cuts and other wounds, maybe the peeled face, and definitely the eyeball. Make sure you really shred your clothes, and put fx wounds beneath the shredded areas. Also, put wounds on you arms, legs, neck, all over. Don’t be afraid to over do it, and use lots of blood. Oh, and post pictures. 

http://store.cinemasecretsonline.com/woochie-trauma.html
http://store.cinemasecretsonline.com/fo040.html
http://www.halloweencostumes4u.com/wounds-halloween.html
http://www.halloweencostumeshop.com/asp/iteminfo.asp?K=dpprosthetics&I=6778570&R=

Sorry for all of the links, but I found cool stuff on a lot of pages.


----------



## screamqueen1975 (Oct 12, 2007)

Great ideas! I tried a couple of the latex wounds last year & couldn't really get the hang of making them stick completely. One fell completely off, the other was hanging half on, half off (used them for work costume as tippi hedren from "The Birds" and yard haunt costume of Little Dead Riding Hood). I did as the directions stated, used the spirit gum etc. Is there a trick to this? I've got lots of special effects wound tattoos this year just in case I can't make the latex ones work. I appreciate your suggestions, I have to work on ripping up my dress this weekend!


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I've heard that you have to clean the area with alcohol first, then as soon as the alcohol evaporates apply the appliance. I've also heard that liquid latex works better for attaching them. I think I'm going to try that this year. I had mixed results last year, with spirit gum and a bald cap. It stuck everywhere except my forehead.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

So, how did it turn out?


----------



## screamqueen1975 (Oct 12, 2007)

well.........first I lost my special effects wound tattoos which I had ordered months ago, then I bought special effects skin in a bottle, opened it last night to test it out & it was like a big rubber ball inside, all dried up, probably 10 years old. It was too late to try & replace it. Finally I used Elmer's glue, tissue, & fake blood for the gore. It did not turn out anywhere near as well as I would have liked, but I'll do better next year. Tried to make eyeballs (peanut butter) last night for work party today, that didn't turn out as planned either. I busted my tail getting my little yard haunt put together and although it looked pretty cool, I had a total of 5 trick or treaters and some of my adult friends ( We moved from subdivision to county with house way off of the road) My Halloween spirit has been struggling this year anyway, my best friend's husband has been battling a brain tumor for 14 months and he passed away last week. My heart just hasn't been in it this year, just so sad for my friend and her family. Next year will be better. I'll come up with a plan to draw tots in hopefully. I'm gonna try & post a pic, you can see the costume is not very elaborate. Hope everyone else had a great Halloween!
http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc175/screamqueen1975/goldi.jpg


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear about your friend. :-( I'm sorry that your costume and decorating didn't turn out, you looked good though. I grew up in a house that had a long driveway, and every year my brother and I would go to extremes to decorate for the 4 or 5 people who showed up. Now that I know more about it, I think the trick is to decorate along the driveway, or path leading up to the house so they want to walk the distance to the house. It might take a couple of seasons, but once word gets around I imagine your yard will become popular especially with the older kids.


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your friend. Your goldilocks costume looked cute even tho it wasn't what you planned. I hope next year is better for you.


----------

